# 2D-Bild --> 3D-Buchcover



## olvradam (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich muss für einen Verlag Plakate gestalten und erhalte normale (2D-) Bilder des Covers. Ich möchte das Bild so verarbeiten, dass es aussieht wie ein 3D-Buch mit dem entsprechendem Cover, also so, als hätte ich das (noch gar nicht erhältliche Buch) fotografiert.

Gibt es dafür ein Photoshop-Tutorial oder ein -Plugin? Etwas ähnliches gibt es hier als Action-Script: http://www.cover-software.com/. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob dieses Script für HighRes-Bilder geeignet sind.

Es gibt auch Stand-Alone-Programme. Interessant finde ich, die Position im Raum zu bestimmen: http://ebook3dwizard.com/

Natürlich wäre eine Möglichkeit innerhalb von Photoshop am besten. Kann einer von Euch helfen?


Liebe Grüße,


Oliver


----------



## Chrisu (30. Juni 2004)

Moinsen,

zwei Möglichkeiten kann ich dir nennen:
1. benutze ein 3D Programm (z.B. 3DSmax) und moddel ein Buch und dann kommt das 2D Bild als Textur drauf.

2. fotografier einfach ein anderes Buch und dann mußt du nur noch das 2D Bild einfügen, verzerren (damit es draufpasst) und dann noch ein wenig nachbearbeiten, damit sich das ganze ineinander fügt. Für diese Methode schau einfach mal in PS unter Transformieren nach.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## olvradam (30. Juni 2004)

Danke,

an beide Möglichkeiten habe ich auch schon gedacht. Die erste ist relativ aufwändig (jedenfalls für mich, der ich kein 3D-Illustrator bin), die zweite ist natürlich praktikabel, aber unflexibel (Form, Hardcover vs. gebunden etc.).

Vorteil eines möglichen PlugIns wäre eben die Flexibilät ...


Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Leola13 (30. Juni 2004)

Hai,

falls ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, sollte Dir dies  weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## olvradam (30. Juni 2004)

Ja, das kommt der Sache schon näher, ist aber nicht ganz das Gesuchte. Ich möchte aus einem 2D-Bild »mit einem Klick« das hier erstellen können:

http://ebook3dwizard.com/Excel3D2.html 

Wie gesagt, es geht ja mit der Software, aber die Pixelanzahl ist begrent, da eher fürs Web zugeschnitten. Ich suche Vergleichbares für Photoshop.


Liebe Grüße, Oliver


----------



## Tobias Menzel (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,

mit "einem Klick" geht kaum etwas, wenn es anständig werden soll...  

Aber so etwas wie auf dem Bild hinzubekommen, sollte kein
allzu großes Problem sein:

- Buchcover freistellen

- Buchcover perspektivisch verzerren, bis Form und Position "passen"

- Ebene duplizieren (Buchcover)

- Auswahl aus Ebene 1 erstellen (Ctrl-Click auf die Ebene)

- ggf. Ebene 1 mit weiß füllen

- Ebene 2 etwas nach oben und links verschieben

- Nun mit dem Linienwerkzeug die Ecken der beiden Ebenen verbinden

- die Fläche, die weiß werden soll (Seiten) selektieren
  Ich würde hier Ebene 1 markieren, von der Auswahl die Ebene 2 abziehen
  und die Restlichen Ecken mit dem Lasso (oder Megnetlasso) der 
  Auswahl hinzufügen.

- Neue Ebene mit der Auswahl erstellen und zwischen Ebene 1 und 2
  anordnen

- Ebene 1und 2: Kontur füllen (schwarz)

- Der mittleren Ebene mit diversen Filtern eine Struktur (Seiten)
  verpassen.

Gruß


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (30. Juni 2004)

Das dürfte für dich das Richtige sein *g*


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2004)

Hi,
also ich geb dir mal nen Link für ein kostenloses 3D-Programm auch wenn du meintest das das nichts für dich sei, ist die kostenlose Version von 3D Studio Max GMAX:  download 
auf dem Link findest du auch neine Hilfe- und Tutorial-Files.

Angehängt habe ich mal 2 Max-Files auch von Turbosquid, natürlich auch umsonst  , diese must du grad reinladen maps drauflegen und dir die gewünschte Perspektive auswählen und Rendern.

PS: der will die Datei nicht dranhängen aber in Turbosquit einfach mal nach books suchen und auf lower Price drücken dann siehst du auch die Files die Umsonst sind.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chrisbergr (1. Juli 2004)

Die Dateien Packen (*.zip), dann müssten sie anhängbar sein  Außer die Größe ist zu groß..

@Topic: Ich würde behaupten, der von ~SpArGs~ gepostete Link ist eine einfache und gute Lößung, um zum gewünschten Ergebniss zu kommen. Zwar nicht mit einem Klick, aber dieser minimale Aufwand dürfte doch möglich sein. Des weiteren kannst du ja eine Aktion erstellen, dann hast du das Ganze in Zukunft auch per one Klick.

Gruß


----------

